# Nice G scale lot of buildings for sale!



## capttony (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello All

Here is a very nice lot of G scale buildings for sale in Santa Barbara, California, for $250. I have tried to purchase, but quoted shipping expenses (basically dropping off at UPS, $600-700) have prohibited me from following thru with the purchase.

Posting here to help out the seller who has been helpful but is unable to ship economically. If anyone is interested in working with me on purchasing the lot and shipping me a few of the items and keeping the bulk for their layout, that would be fantastic!

http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/tag/5135991706.html

Tony

To reach me outside for this forum, my email address is my forum name at hotmail.com.
Hopefully someone can help out and get some awesome buildings themselves!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Tony, that strikes me as really high for shipping. Have you gotten an independent quote for packing / shipping through, say, the UPS Store? There are 2 in Goleta. You mainly need the overall dimensions of the stacked group, and the weight, and they can at least give you a good ballpark quote.


----------



## capttony (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Cliffy,

Yes I actually spoke with the UPS store the seller gave me and that was their quote.
I further confirmed using their online shipping calculator.
I don't understand why the quotes are so crazy high.

I've shipped care packages thru USPS to a daughter away at college, approx. the same size and weight for about $20. At the time I thought that was ridiculous for $50 worth of goodies.

I've asked the seller to see if he can ship me the one building I'd really like, the Piko Beer Garden. We will see.
Someone is going to get a great group of buildings. I payed more that what he is asking for the new Aristocraft Depot and it was used!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

UPS stores generally charge 25% or more over UPS list rates.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes they do, and packing by them isn't cheap. 
However, $60-70 per building still sounds high.


----------

